# Camping At The Terlingua Ranch In West Texas



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Just got back from camping at the famous Terlingua Ranch in West Texas. We went down there to check out the 10 acres we purchased a couple of weeks ago and all I can say is wow, the views will knock your socks off. We actually camped amoung the bottom of the Christmas Mountains. The temps were around 82 in the day and high 50's to the low 60's at night. I did take several pictures but this one I posted will be the view from or cabin when it is finished that is if I don't trade it for a tract in the mountains.









Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Vern,

Looks pretty cool!









Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

What a great view to wake up to every morning


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice Vern!









Looks like a great spot for a rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very nice Vern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great view Vern
All you need is a fire to sit around and enjoy the sights









Don


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh wow, that's beautiful.

What a great location for a cabin - enjoy!

Ali


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hereâ€™s another one for you. This mountain is to the left of us and is called 9 Points Mesa Mountain. This was taken by another land owner in the area at sunset.

Vern


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

vern38 said:


> Hereâ€™s another one for you. This mountain is to the left of us and is called 9 Points Mesa Mountain. This was taken by another land owner in the area at sunset.
> 
> Vern


Wow...what a beautiful spot!


----------

